# weightwatchers propoints-meal and snack ideas



## Littlebabyf

Anyone doing weightwatchers and have any regular/favourite low point meals that you could share? And any low point yummy evening treats? ...


----------



## daniellelk

ooo i was considering starting a thread like this. 

My fav meal is yoghurt spiced chicken - 9pp per serving 
(4servings)
150g plain yoghurt
4chicken breasts
1 1/2 table spoons curry powder
Basmati rice(60g per person)

mix yoghurt and curry powder, put chicken breasts in, give it a mix so the chicken is covered in yoghurt, cover with cling film and leave to in the fridge for at least 30mins or over night. 

Basmati rice and veg stock cube. just crush the veg cube into the water your cooking rice in and give it a stir. 

grill chicken for 15mins.


----------



## Kimboowee

I tend to do:

Curry
Spag Bol
Stir Fry
Sausage Casserole
Sausage and Mash
Fajitas
Pasta Bakes
Turkey Meatballs
Turkey Burgers

Snacks I have ceral bars, fruit, walkers baked crisps, snack a jacks


----------



## Littlebabyf

Oooh i am definetely trying the yogurt curry chicken - thanks danielle.

Kimbowee, do u have any low pp spag bol recipes? 

My fav choccy treat at the mo is the weightwatchers rich chocolate dessert that is only 2pp!


----------



## Chiclets

All my WW recipes I like aren't handy for me to copy and paste right now but a favorite snack of mine is fatfree cottage cheese with a side of cherry tomatoes. I alternate between the 2 eating them and it's sooooo good! 1/2c cottage cheese is 1pt I think. a cup is closer to the 3 pt mark. tomatoes free.


----------



## Kimboowee

The WW mozerella and pesto sauce is really good in spag bol - I cut up fresh tomatoes and chuck that in with LF mince or quorn. If Asda hasn't got the sauce on sale then I use a ton of mixed herbs, passata and chopped toms x


----------



## maryp0ppins

for a snack I have a packet of ww oat crackers (buy them at poundland or sainsburys) with 2 extra light laughing cows, 3pp.

I sometimes make a sausage casserole that is 6pp per serving
it is just ww sausages/sainsburys bgty/whatever low pp sausage worth 2pp each,
chopped tomatoes
carrots
and i weigh out some new potatoes and cut them up aswell, its really filling!


----------



## daniellelk

chinese pork parcels - serves 4, says 8pp on website but I worked it out at 9pp. 

1 pound(s) Pork, Mince, Raw 
100 g Rice, White, Easy Cook, Dried 
2 clove(s) Garlic, chopped 
2 serving(s) Tesco Ginger Puree 
2 tablespoons Soy Sauce 
200 g Beansprouts 
4 medium Spring Onions, chopped 
1 medium Carrots, Old, Raw, peeled, grated 
1 teaspoons (ground) Pepper, Black (Whole, Cracked or Ground) 
1 portion(s) The Co-Operative Iceberg Lettuce, whole leaves seperated to serve 

-Put rice in a pan and boil. While this is boiling:
-Dry fry the mince until brown and crumbling.
-Add garlic and Ginger puree
-Cook for a further 5-10mins to ensure mince is cooked.
-Add beansprouts, grated carrots, chopped spring onions, black pepper and add soy sauce.
-Mix in rice, cook for 5 more mins.

Prepare 2lettuce leaves on each plate, then fill each lettuce leave with mince. Serve with a little more Soy sauce for dip.


----------

